# Sturmanskie Gagarin Watch



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Advice sought please.

I would like to add a STURMANSKIE Gagarin watch (1MWF) to my collection and there is a guy on the-bay that has offered about four in the last few months. They look too good to be true, but he has good feedback. I've bid on a couple which exceeded the limit I set myself. So before I go mad, and bust my budget, I thought I would ask the following...

1) Do they look to your experienced eyes as if they are refurbished dials on original Sturmanskie's (and is that bad thing), or Sturmanskie dials re-fitted onto a similar style watch.

2) Any advice on the going rate for a genuine watch looking like this.

3) Has anyone bought one from him (see photo) and willing to comment.










:hi:

Worzel


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Worzel said:


> Advice sought please.
> 
> I would like to add a STURMANSKIE Gagarin watch (1MWF) to my collection and there is a guy on the-bay that has offered about four in the last few months. They look too good to be true, but he has good feedback. I've bid on a couple which exceeded the limit I set myself. So before I go mad, and bust my budget, I thought I would ask the following...
> 
> ...


Hello Worzel,

Congratulations on your choice of Russian Watch,The original 15j hacking Sturmanskie is one of my favourite watches,here is a picture of one of mine,this is the type of watch Gagarin would have been presented with at flight school.

The picture of the one for sale, you have enclosed, is a franken,[fake],well the dial and hands are,i cant speak for the movement.

Value of an original is a bit relative,you never know when a bargain is around the corner,but depending on condition and originality,Â£120 upwards.

Sorry i dont know who the seller is ,if you could supply a name.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Worzel said:
> 
> 
> > Advice sought please.
> ...


Russ,

Thanks for that reply and the photo of your watch :cray:. I did look at the watch on Mark Gordons USSRTIME site and that's what made me think it was too good to be true. I see what you mean about the hands.

The guy has put another up at http://shop.ebay.co.uk/andrew-ua/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH so he must be making them up.

:hi:

Worzel


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ,

Thanks for that reply and the photo of your watch :cray:. I did look at the watch on Mark Gordons USSRTIME site and that's what made me think it was too good to be true. I see what you mean about the hands.

The guy has put another up at http://shop.ebay.co.uk/andrew-ua/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH so he must be making them up.

:hi:

Worzel


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd go with Russ on this - but then again, a genuine vintage one will be increasingly difficult to find and more so as the years go on. So the price will reflect this :yes:

I've a re-dialled Russian watch or two that Russ, myself and others have discussed here before, for a while it was Volna's that were coming out of the Ukraine looking like new. As far as I'm concerned, in the words of the old song "it'll have to do - until the real thing comes along" :yes:

As long as you know they are "frankenwatches" - I don't see a problem with them if they fit your budget. (and let's not get into another franken debate please) :notworthy:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Just to say thanks guys, I appreciate your words.

I've decided to wait for an original to appear, just to see if I can't afford it.

:hi:

Worzel


----------

